# Aldra done a bunk or what?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No post since the 1st, been on this morning though, is she spying on us


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably got more important things to look after, like Albert?

I had a PM from her yesterday :grin2::grin2:

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Probably got more important things to look after, like Albert?
> 
> I had a PM from her yesterday :grin2::grin2:
> 
> Peter


In that case best wishes to Sandra, Albert, and the pup from hell.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes we have missed her,but heard that all was relatively as normal, look forward to reading her new posts and catching up on what is happening.early birds is not the same without her.000

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't she have a bit of a spat with Locovan (Mavis) a couple of weeks ago. Not much sign of Mavis since then either.

I reckon they are both sulking! :surprise:

Women do that, you know. 

Dave



P.S. That will get a response I bet! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Didn't she have a bit of a spat with Locovan (Mavis) a couple of weeks ago. Not much sign of Mavis since then either.
> 
> I reckon they are both sulking! :surprise:
> 
> ...


I do hope not, we've only just got rid of the silly childish peeps, I was hoping adults would take any problems to PMs not in the forums.

We'd only just got our Mave back too  

Kiss and make up, play nice or don't play at all, mickey taking excepted of course or I'll not be able to post most days


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

Mavis has been poorly for a couple of weeks but she is better now and home again so I am sure she will be on the site again when she has caught up with all her meso activity. Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

elldwin said:


> Mavis has been poorly for a couple of weeks but she is better now and home again so I am sure she will be on the site again when she has caught up with all her meso activity. Jan


Thanks, not much keeps that girl down for long


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra is having a break for Lent 
Think she is doing better than me with the chocolate fast


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Has she given us up instead of the white wine this year?:surprise::surprise:

Cazzie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Sandra is having a break for Lent
> Think she is doing better than me with the chocolate fast


Oh ta, I just remembered I have some Crunchies in the car > >


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Didn't she have a bit of a spat with Locovan (Mavis) a couple of weeks ago. Not much sign of Mavis since then either.
> 
> I reckon they are both sulking! :surprise!
> Dave
> P.S. That will get a response I bet! :grin2:


I have been in touch via PM with BOTH of them and no they are not sulking, both are VERY busy and sadly Mavis has been a tad unwell recently but is better now.

Sandra is very busy and has a lot to do, but is still looking in when she can, bear with her, she will get back when she can, that I am sure of, and Zebedee may well get a response, but a slapped face may sting...... particularly when it comes from both sides.....

Dave>


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Zebedee may well get a response, but a slapped face may sting...... particularly when it comes from both sides.....
> Dave>


Looking forward to it!

Not much excitement in life at my age!!!! :crying: :grin2::wink2:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Didn't she have a bit of a spat with Locovan (Mavis) a couple of weeks ago. Not much sign of Mavis since then either.
> 
> I reckon they are both sulking! :surprise:
> 
> ...


 Yes you will Im not sulking I have been in hospital you cheeky devil :serious: I have had a super bug that has a fetish for plastic like Pacemakers and hip replacements so my PICC line was a meal for it put in a new one and it invaded that as well I have had 4 weeks of Antibiotics pumped into me. :laugh: Im in the Daily Mail Tuesday so read all about my life there :surprise:
https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/20...hospital-with-a-super-bug-in-a-new-picc-line/


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Mavis that sounds bl.... Grim.
Hope you are on the mend now 
Good to see you back on here though )
Margaret


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

MEES said:


> Oh Mavis that sounds bl.... Grim.
> Hope you are on the mend now
> Good to see you back on here though )
> Margaret


You go into shock and shake and the blood pressure drops to danger point. I was scared last Tuesday as it was a brand new PICC line. Im very weak but I have got better the last two days and walked the dog for the first time and got a huge telling off by Ray :surprise::surprise::surprise: https://mesoandme.wordpress.com/2016/02/20/saturday-134/


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> Im very weak but I have got better the last two days and walked the dog for the first time ]


So you will soon be strong enough to give me a good slapping!

Yippeeeeeeeeee! You can put me over your knee any time you can catch me - which won't be difficult! :wink2:

Hope you are soon better.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> So you will soon be strong enough to give me a good slapping!
> 
> Yippeeeeeeeeee! You can put me over your knee any time you can catch me - which won't be difficult! :wink2:
> 
> ...


:nerd: You havent had a spanking from me for such a long time. Im getting better and can have the drug again on Tuesday through a cannula. I have had even more shrinkage the tumours are all so flat I will have more Mesowarriors company at The Royal Marsden as they have started another Phase 1 trial and for so many other cancers. Immunotherepy is really dong good if it can work for people. It isnt working for everyone but when it does its brill I have had 2 extra years now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mavis

Sorry to hear what you have been going through but glad that the worst is over and that you are recuperating. 

I am also pleased that you are posting again and are back in touch with all your friends here.

Geoff


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Quite a journey lady. But the trend is up which is good.

Now just get on and get healthy.

All the very best...

Al' ....


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We sometimes don't say much but our thoughts are always with you Mavis and Ray is never forgotten:smile2:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like you're a real star Mavis!

Hope you continue to feel better every day.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well Mavis it's good to see that jut the mention of your name has brought loads of new/old posters back!
Don't do too much... Good to hear you are improving now 
Great news about the treatment 
Margaret


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Good to hear from you again Mavis. Wishing you well with your treatment.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

MEES said:


> Well Mavis it's good to see that jut the mention of your name has brought loads of new/old posters back!
> Don't do too much... Good to hear you are improving now
> Great news about the treatment
> Margaret


 Daily Mail tomorrow Tuesday a whole article on me and my treatment Im so proud to raise this awareness and Im looking forward to seeing how I have done as the reporter was so nice and I hope she gets my story right :grin2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done will get paper tomorrow


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Will the article be available online too?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> Will the article be available online too?


I have been searching on-line and have not found it.

Geoff


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> I have been searching on-line and have not found it.
> 
> Geoff


 it wasnt in todays either so I have chased it the photographer says they have accepted his photographs so!!!!
Going on Israel TV next got to do a Skype interview then USA the same who would have believed when I was first Diagnosed it would lead to all this Awareness. Now Ray has had horrific BP 246/105 ---dont get old :nerd:He has got it right down to 141/66. :smile2:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I too looked for the article in the mail hut couldn't find it.
Good luck with spreading the word on TV
Take care of Ray
Margaret


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you are back walking the dog Mavis! Keep up the good work but don't over do it


----------

